# Recuperación : César’s Hotel de Miraflores



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

friendLima said:


> *a los moderadores por favor borren este thread , son mis fotos y nadie me solicitó permiso , sobre todo si sigo estructurando el thread en otro foro.*
> 
> Recuerdo que una de las reglas principales del foro es la *NO* copia sin permiso de fotos.
> 
> *GRACIAS.*


me das permiso ???..graciass..la proxima vez pon tu firma, asi nadie se confundira, sorry ....

En ningun lado lei el origen de las fotos o autor, asi que solo me limite a decir que las fotos eran de otro foro, no tenia mas datos sobre su origen....no soy un divino para saber que son de frienLima.

En ningun momento me he adjudicado la autoria de las fotos como para que me acuses de plagio y pidas que borren el hilo....Si son tus fotografias muy bien , pero yo me he tomado la molestia de buscar, con mucha paciencia, la informacion que encabeza este tema, siendo ya diferente ...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Que bien que hayan RESUCITADO este hotel que está en el corazón de Miraflores. Yo llegué a pensar que ya no tenía arreglo, pero cuando leí que lo habían comprado, pasé por ahí y vi que lo estaban refaccionando. Estuvo muuuy de moda a finales de los 70s y comienzos de 80s, era la época de los coches bomba. También recuerdo que la cafetería era muy bonita pero tooda la comida sabía a cloro, era la época que al agua le ponían cloro para desinfectarla (hoy ya no se hace) ya que el agua potable venía sucia y racionada. Ese sabor a cloro malograba toda la sazón de la pastelería, sandwiches, en varias ocasiones nos quejamos. Lo mismo sucedía en el Tip Top. Felizmente que ya superamos toda esa época*


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Parecen cajas encima de otras cajas pero si ah, está bacán.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

amigo Valmonth te respondi tu duda en la pag. anterior


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Omar el asunto de que tenga o no tenga firma no interesa , ya que lo minimo que podrías haber hecho es pedir permiso para usar las fotos , sabiendo que es de un forista peruano , con nick y en la pagina SKYSCRAPERPAGE.COM.
Yo estoy participando en otros foros , y *yo no sé que hacen mis fotos acá*.
Igual para los links de threads enteros , despues no nos quejemos cuando se roben las fotos de este foro.Seamos minimamente serios.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

friendLima said:


> Omar el asunto de que tenga o no tenga firma no interesa , ya que lo minimo que podrías haber hecho es pedir permiso para usar las fotos , sabiendo que es de un forista peruano , con nick y en la pagina SKYSCRAPERPAGE.COM.
> Yo estoy participando en otros foros , y *yo no sé que hacen mis fotos acá*.
> Igual para los links de threads enteros , despues no nos quejemos cuando se roben las fotos de este foro.Seamos minimamente serios.


En ese caso también deberíamos pedirle permiso a El Comercio, La República, T News, Gestión, Andina, Semana Económica, Correo, Expreso, Arkinka, Pragma, etc...etc...para postear información y fotos de esos medios. 

:lol:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bueno que sigan avanzando las obras en el Césars.

En los años 80 y creo hasta los 90, en sus viajes a Lima, mi madre solía hospedarse o ahí o en el Crillón, y ella guarda buenos recuerdos del local (le voy a preguntar sobre el sabor de la comida...). Nunca llegué a conocerlo en función, pero he pasado por ahí innumerables veces y aunque no es el edificio más bonito que he visto, verlo vacío era triste. Con Casa Andina, no sólo se va a recuperar el hotel, pero va a crear mucho más dinamismo en la zona, con mayor flujo de turistas y huéspedes adinerados, algo como un mini boom, y me han comentado que se espera que Cantuarias entre La Paz y Larco se convierta en otro corredor gastronómico, ya cuenta con A&G claro, entre otros restos buenos, incluyendo uno más o menos nuevo cuyo nombre no me acuerdo, pero está muy coqueto, sin letrero, al estilo italiano (creo que los dueños son un matrimonio italiano y peruana) indican que están abiertos colgando una servilleta blanca en la puerta. Estaba en mis planes ir a comer allí la última vez en Lima, pero nunca llegué. 

Muy buena noticia para Miraflores, gracias Omar. Ojalá otro forista toma unas fotos de cómo van avanzando las obras...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy bien que sigan avanzando las obras


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

friendLima said:


> Omar el asunto de que tenga o no tenga firma no interesa , ya que lo minimo que podrías haber hecho es pedir permiso para usar las fotos , sabiendo que es de un forista peruano , con nick y en la pagina SKYSCRAPERPAGE.COM.
> Yo estoy participando en otros foros , y *yo no sé que hacen mis fotos acá*.
> Igual para los links de threads enteros , despues no nos quejemos cuando se roben las fotos de este foro.Seamos minimamente serios.



Ok friendlima, lo que tu digas.:angel:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

no veo nada


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Lia_01 said:


> *Que bien que hayan RESUCITADO este hotel que está en el corazón de Miraflores. Yo llegué a pensar que ya no tenía arreglo, pero cuando leí que lo habían comprado, pasé por ahí y vi que lo estaban refaccionando. Estuvo muuuy de moda a finales de los 70s y comienzos de 80s, era la época de los coches bomba. También recuerdo que la cafetería era muy bonita pero tooda la comida sabía a cloro, era la época que al agua le ponían cloro para desinfectarla (hoy ya no se hace) ya que el agua potable venía sucia y racionada. Ese sabor a cloro malograba toda la sazón de la pastelería, sandwiches, en varias ocasiones nos quejamos. Lo mismo sucedía en el Tip Top. Felizmente que ya superamos toda esa época*


Uffff qué épocas.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Oe pata.... qué pesado eres !!!!*

Ya pues Friendlima déjate de coj... son infantilismos lo que estás expresando... imaginate,fotógrafos a nivel mundial como Testino,entonces también deberían quejarse a SSC por haber puesto fotos suyas en algún thread.... Ya pues no te pases causita !!!!.... está bien culantro,pero no tanto...tanta alharaca por las fotos de marras !!!.. ya te estás pareciendo a Magaly y a Laura Bozzo...tus ídolas !!!!... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Ya te dije que el Santo Remedio es que le pongas firmas y listo... nadie se ha adjudicado la autoría de tus MARAVILLOSAS FOTOS ... más bien deberías darte golpes en el pecho que las toman en cuenta y sirven para ilustrar threads !!!.. Qué más quieres ???? El sol y las estrellas ?????.... Ya pues niñito,arriba ese espíritu de confraternidad,pues todos sabemos que tú has sido uno de LOS MEJORES FOTÓGRAFOS DEL FORO !!!!... nadie te quita tus méritos... pero tampoco seas cargoso en cantalatear algo sin sentido... 



friendLima said:


> Omar el asunto de que tenga o no tenga firma no interesa , ya que lo  minimo que podrías haber hecho es pedir permiso para usar las fotos , sabiendo que es de un forista peruano , con nick y en la pagina SKYSCRAPERPAGE.COM.
> Yo estoy participando en otros foros , y *yo no sé que hacen mis fotos acá*.
> Igual para los links de threads enteros , despues no nos quejemos cuando se roben las fotos de este foro.Seamos minimamente serios.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Este hilo está ya recontra malogrado. Sugiero a OMAR24 cree otro thread del mismo tema con otras fotos o si algun buen forista de SSC que pase por ahi tomándolas a dicho edificio para que sean expuestos aquí y no tengamos ningun tipo de problemas con gente ajena a este foro...

Las intenciones del autor del thread fueron de las mejores, pero el mismo ha venido a malograrse irremediablemente... Espero haya uno nuevo y mejorado, se lo dejo a iniciativa de cualquiera...

Gracias y permiso...


----------

